# Bella has pneumonia again...



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

she became ill this morning...we took her right in after giving her a ventolin nebulizer treatment...rads showed AP along with enlarged lymph nodes along her mediastineum...so she is back on 2 antibiotics for a month...she is quite lethargic...very nauseated and won't eat or drink...her temp is up.....
I know we have some really sick doggies right now in the group but if you can fit Bella in your prayers we would appreciate it....


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, poor Bella.  It just never ends! Poor thing. I will be sending good thoughts and healing wishes her way. I don't even know her in person but I love her so much. Hearing that she is not well always makes me teary-eyed. My heart aches for your little girl.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

So sorry to hear that. Hang in there sweet Bella! We are pulling for you!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Big hugs to you Kathleen. Get better sweet Bella, we all love and worry. Lots of healing vibes coming your way.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

You and Bella are in my thoughts! I hope for a speedy and complete recovery!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sensing thoughts and prayers yours and Bella's way


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Awwwww, poor Bella looks so pitiful it breaks my heart. There is always room to add Bella to our prayers. Hopefully this bout will not be as bad as the last time.  Give that sweet girl a (((big hug))) from us.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Aw, poor girl!! Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Poor thing.. how often does she get ill like this??


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Lots and Lots of prayers, healing thoughts and more prayers on the way for your precious Bella. Bless her soul. She has been though so much and so have you Nabi..my heart goes out to both of you. I truly admire Bella's fighting spirit. No matter what she has been through she battles through it thanks to all of the loving care she gets. God be with her and you Nabi. *HUGS*


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear she is sick. All my prayers she makes a quick recovery.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

There are always enough positive thoughts to go around, sending lots of them to Bella.x


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh the poor little thing :-( I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Just a quick update on Bella...

thank you all for your thoughts and prayers...Bella has had a quiet day...she is not herself at all...I did get all her meds into her ....she ate about 2 Tbsps of mashed potato with meat puree over the day....I am getting some thickened water down her by syringe so am able to keep her hydrated....Dr K is concerned about the lymph node enlargement so her rads will be sent to Uni of Guelph vet hospital for assessment....fingers crossed it is just from the AP....


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

KittyD said:


> Poor thing.. how often does she get ill like this??


this is her second bout of AP in 3 months...hopefully it will be years before she has another session !


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Poor Bella! Sending you well wishes sweetie


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

nabi said:


> JDr K is concerned about the lymph node enlargement so her rads will be sent to Uni of Guelph vet hospital for assessment....fingers crossed it is just from the AP....


Best Vet care possible at Guelph! they saved my old dogs life! he went onto live a looong 19 years 



nabi said:


> this is her second bout of AP in 3 months...hopefully it will be years before she has another session !


Poor thing! hopefully you're right and it does not come back!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Can you give her Pedialytle too? Might help with hydration. 

Keeping yall in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Gentle hugs & kisses to Bella. 
I'm thinking of you both, wishing for a speedy recovery.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella is not doing very well...we had her xrays sent to Uni of Guelph and they found some other problems but I have talked at length with our personal DVM tonight and we have decided to concentrate on the ME and AP at this time...we will do blood work as needed to monitor the other issues....we are going to be adding one more medication to her daily routine and if this doesn't work she will have to have the PEG put in...I am really worried about my little munchkin, she is weaker and doesn't seem to have her usual fight in her....please keep her in your prayers and positive thoughts...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Will do Kathleen, absolutely will do.
Hugs and healing wishes coming Bella's way.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Come on Bella, you can beat this. You have to get better for all your fans around the world.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My thoughts are with you and Bella. I am so sorry you guys are going through this. 

Bella, you are strong. You have been through so much and still you are bright and tough. You can fight this; you've persevered through so much already. I know you can do it. You have love and support, and I have faith that will be enough to help you through this.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Bella, if you're not on top of your game who will keep those sisters of yours in line? 
Hope you feel better soon and can get back to beeing queen bee where you belong


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thinking of Bella right now. I hope she is getting better.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella is a bit improved today...she started on another new med yesterday and I am not sure if its that or just a coincidence but she is more alert this morn and actually took a small amount of puree....we were just to the point of having the PEG put in so now I am hopeful she will not need it right now....she still looks a bit haggard but snarled at Zari when she wanted to see what she was being fed...so thats a goooooood sign 

The other night in desperation we were trying to find anything she might eat...my husband went out at night to the store and bought her sardines and mushed them up...now theres a smelly food...ewwww....no way....then he made Mac/chesse and mushed it up....no way....liver pate...no way....Izzy and Zari were happy campers...lots of treats came their way


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Whew, so thankful for this bit of good news. I adore Bella, and it just breaks my heart when she is not well. I hate it when any of our precious ones have to go through what Bella has been through in the last few months--been very tough on her and you. My prayers and thoughts are always with you. ((((((huge hugs to Bella from Lulu and Tina)))))


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank goodness she is starting to improve. She has touched the hearts of many of us here. I am praying she continues to improve.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I hope Bella continues to improve a little each day. You know a dog's appetite is coming back when they don't want anyone to have their food!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

My Chis are sending good Chi energy your way, sweet Bella!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Finn said:


> My Chis are sending good Chi energy your way, sweet Bella!


Mine too X2

Get well soon little Bella!!!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

praying for Bella right now,glad she's got such a good mommy to take care of her


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear at least a little bit of good news about Bella. Keep healing for us, little girl!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

So glad she is showing an improvement. Have you tried green tripe? Won't be much fun for you, but Bella may enjoy it!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

thanks for all the positive thoughts and prayers....Bellas day has not went as well as I had hoped..she has had a couple of bad bouts of regurg....I poached some chicken and steamed a yam and pureed that for her and she took about 1 1/2 tsps for lunch and about 2 tsp for supper...she is not getting any where near her nutritional needs met...I have even started giving her colic drops to try and move the gas out of her ....We are so worried, and feel very helpless....I just want her to eat and she just can't ....

Green Tripe ..I had to look that up as I had no idea what it was....and I would not have any idea where to buy it.....not sure if she would/could ( would need to be pureed ) eat it anyway as she is quite a fussy eater but thanks for the suggestion....


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Most dogs really love tripe, and it is very calorie dense which is why I suggested it. It does stink to high heavens though! Over here you can get frozen blocks of finely minced tripe in pet shops. I'm sure Brody'sMom would know where to get it in the states. (It also contains enzymes that clean dogs teeth, which would be great for dogs like Bella who don't get to chew, although not a priority at the moment obviously.)
Sending more healing wishes to dear Bella.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm sad to hear that Bella didn't have a good day. Sending my strongest healing vibes to her. Get better, little diva!


----------



## Winston's Mom (Jun 21, 2012)

So very sorry shes not feeling well, we are send you good thoughts and lots of prayers to you , please keep all of us posted......


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I am keeping you and Bella in my thoughts and prayers. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Kathleen, my friend I'm sorry times are so tough right now. I am wishing Bella
well, from the bottom of my heart. It's upsetting to see you upset. You are such
a sweet soul, I hate to see you sad. You are an incredible mom to Bella and are
doing all in your power to help her, add all of our healing thoughts and positive
wishes to that, Bella has to get better soon. I love you both, and hope to read
good news very soon. Hugs.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i don't know you but will be asking and praying for Bella's recovery.how old is she ?


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

princess_ella said:


> i don't know you but will be asking and praying for Bella's recovery.how old is she ?



Thank you...all prayers are very much appreciated....Bella is 9 1/2 yrs old...she is doing much better now, she is getting back to her regular self ....:daisy:


----------

